# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  WEXLER - первый российский производитель цифровой электроники в американской Ассоциации CEA

## Labs

Компания WEXLER сообщает о вступлении в Ассоциацию потребительской электроники (Consumer Electronics Association - CEA), которая на сегодняшний день является одной из самых влиятельных организаций индустрии в мире. WEXLER  - первый российский производитель цифровой электроники,  который стал полноправным членом этой авторитетной организации.

WEXLER - международная компания, ведущая разработки в области высоких технологий для повседневной жизни, была основана в 2008 году. За относительно небольшой срок бренд получил широкую известность не только в России, но и за ее пределами. Сегодня WEXLER имеет офисы в Чикаго, Москве, Сингапуре, Гонконге и успешно продает свою продукцию на рынках России, стран СНГ и Европы. Вступление в Ассоциацию CEA будет способствовать развитию бизнеса компании на рынке США, где WEXLER продает свою продукцию уже несколько лет. 

Сегодня основной миссией Ассоциации CEA является развитие рынка потребительской электроники. CEA принимает участие в разработке нормативных актов и технических стандартов, взаимодействуя с правительственными организациями США, осуществляет маркетинговые исследования и дает прогнозы рынка. Кроме того, CEA ежегодно проводит крупнейшую в мире выставку потребительской электроники Consumer Electronics Show, которая привлекает внимание представителей более  чем 150 000  компаний из 150 стран. 

Компания WEXLER всегда занимала активную общественную позицию на рынке цифровой электроники, являясь членом таких авторитетных российских организаций, как: Ассоциация торговых компаний и товаропроизводителей электробытовой и компьютерной техники (РАТЭК), Ассоциация предприятий компьютерных и информационных технологий (АП КИТ), Ассоциация компаний Интернет-торговли (АКИТ). Благодаря  вступлению  в Ассоциацию CEA компания WEXLER сможет принимать активное участие в общественной жизни международного  рынка потребительской электроники.

----------

